# Router QoS Bandwidth Limitation per SSID / MAC Adress



## nofuture

Hello,

So I'm on the market for a new router because there are two more person at home now and we are 5 on a 10Mpbs / 1 Mbps connection so it become messy to do something.

What I want is:

- AC1750 / AC1900
- High speed / reliability (because I'll maybe upgrade for a 125/10 or 250/20 Mpbs Connection if it's not better with a new Router)
- *QoS with bandwidth limitation* ( Download & Upload) at least on a MAC Address, but if it's possible I would like to be able to have 3 different Network (SSID) one in 5Ghz 100% speed, one in 2.4 Ghz 100% Speed, and one in 2.4 Ghz 10-20% Speed. (For the two new at home because of their recreational (games, streaming, facebook, etc.) use of the internet connection).

This is the most important point to me, I want those 2 person (around 6 machine (computer, tablet, smartphone...)), on a guest network, not connected to my internal network, and with a limited bandwidth, and if it's possible to just limit the bandwidth of the guest network instead of having to limit each MAC Address it would be awesome because there's a lot of people asking for the WiFi password when they come at house and it become annoying to not be able to load a page in less than 5 seconds.

So after some reading I found:

*Netgear Nighthawk R7000 - AC1900
Asus RT-AC68U - AC1900*
TP-Link Archer C7 - AC1750
TP-Link Archer C9 - AC1900

From what I've read, the Archer C7/C9 is the only one that has an option to limit bandwidth on the guest network but it's also the worst of these router in term of performance.
Then, there is the Netgear Nighthawk R7000 & the Asus RT-AC68U that are the two top notch router for consumer on the market.

Unfortunately those two doesn't seems to have the ability to limit the bandwidth on the guest network ?

So my questions are, is there a way with the Asus RT-AC68U - AC1900 or the Netgear Nighthawk R7000 to limit the bandwidth on the guest network or to create multiple network but with one being limited at 1 Mbps / 0.1 Mbps for example ?
If it's not the case, is there an alternative firmware (with graphic interface no code please...) that allow to do this for one of these two product ? (Because I've searched a lot on the web theses last two days but I can't find any information about this...)

If there's no such thing available for one of these 2 awesome router, if you were me, what would you go for ?
Knowing that the really important thing is good WiFi signal in 70% of the house (Only AC + Only N + Mixed G/B/N) ( which has around 300 m² ) and that the only other important thing is be sure that there's a 100% working way to limit bandwidth for certain machines (at least by MAC Address, but working at 100%, because if they can still eat all the bandwidth with their #### movies and such there's no point to buy a such pricey router).

Thanks.

NoFuture.


----------



## coachmark2

The only way I can see this working well for you is with enterprise gear. You're talking network isolation and rate limiting and those are features not typically installed on consumer devices.

That being said, here's what I'd get: UBNT AP-AC

You can assign different SSIDs to different VLANs and you can also limit/throttle connections based on SSID. In order to use VLANs, though, you're going to need dot1q capable switching to connect the UAP-AC to.

Also, it's kind of expensive compared to consumer stuff, but remember that this isn't your granddad's router.









***May I ask why you need AC1750/AC1900 on a 10/1 connection? Do you do a lot of INTRA-net transfers?


----------



## PostalTwinkie

I would also put a EdgeMax Lite router behind that as well.

Unless the consumer grade routers have gotten a lot better with VLANs and QoS I wouldn't trust them to do the job properly. It is pretty common for VLANs on consumer grade hardware to bleed into each other, essentially destroying the entire purpose. QoS on a lot of consumer products is also pretty bad and can cause a multitude of problems.


----------



## nofuture

Hello,

I didn't look at the Ubiquiti for the moment but I will later today, tough it seems pricey, then + the Edgerouter Lite it's around 600.- CHF here, so around 3 times the price of a AC68u...

Thanks for your reply.

***May I ask why you need AC1750/AC1900 on a 10/1 connection? Do you do a lot of INTRA-net transfers?

- I don't actually but I will if I get that kind of router, (I'm working with 32 bit float audio files, and I want a way to save them without having a HDD in my home studio because of the noise for recording, actually it's the only thing that make noise in the studio, the computer in deadly silent as well as the other hardware pieces, so it could be a great solution to have my backup in an other pieces).
- Then maybe I'll go for a NAS if the experiment is working with a hard disk in the USB.

- I also bought a Chromecast to try it but since it works correctly in most case I think it would be useful to have a high bandwidth in intranet for streaming of movies ( one of the reason because I want multiple SSID / bandwidth limitation.)
- Then I'll maybe switch my Internet provider because I'm actually at the limit of what he can bring to me ( 16Mbps/1 Mbps ) because of the distance. The other one provide 250 Mbps but viaCoaxial TV output for not a lot more money than my actual connection so if I decide to switch I want a router that will be able to use all the bandwidth.

I'll look at the possibility of these two but it seems a bit over my budget although seems really nice.

Thanks for the inputs.
If some of you have the AC68u/R7000 I would be interested to know if what I ask is possible / working.


----------



## nofuture

Well I've read ( not entirely ) the manual of the UniFi Ap AC from Ubiquiti and it seems really nice, have all the specs I'm looking for but a bit over my budget actually.
Although it seems a really really good product and I'm like " I want this " but it would be a bit overpowered for a home use I think, even if I work in IT at home sometimes it's a bit expensive ( And I'me sure if I start with this, 2 month later I'll buy a second AP for total WiFi coverage of the house...)

( Router + AP = 3 Times the price of a Asus NC68U or 4 Times the price of a Netgear R7000 ).

I'm still interested if some of you:
- Have found a way to create at least 2 or 3 SSID with the Netgear / Asus Router with bandwidth limitation on at least one of them.
- Have tested bandwidth limitation on a MAC Address and works as expected ( I mean, that if you set 1 Mbps Up/Down for this MAC Address then there is any way for that machine to go over 1 Mbps Up/Down )

Thanks.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nofuture*
> 
> Well I've read ( not entirely ) the manual of the UniFi Ap AC from Ubiquiti and it seems really nice, have all the specs I'm looking for but a bit over my budget actually.
> Although it seems a really really good product and I'm like " I want this " but it would be a bit overpowered for a home use I think, even if I work in IT at home sometimes it's a bit expensive ( And I'me sure if I start with this, *2 month later I'll buy a second AP for total WiFi coverage of the house...)*
> 
> ( Router + AP = 3 Times the price of a Asus NC68U or 4 Times the price of a Netgear R7000 ).
> 
> I'm still interested if some of you:
> - Have found a way to create at least 2 or 3 SSID with the Netgear / Asus Router with bandwidth limitation on at least one of them.
> - Have tested bandwidth limitation on a MAC Address and works as expected ( I mean, that if you set 1 Mbps Up/Down for this MAC Address then there is any way for that machine to go over 1 Mbps Up/Down )
> 
> Thanks.


You wouldn't require a second Unifi for your home....

The average home router has a 2 to 4 dB broadcast, the Unifi is 24 dB and 28 dB for the Long Range version. I actually run a Unifi and EdgeRouter in my home, I can pick up my wireless network when I first enter our neighborhood almost three streets over with my iPhone.


----------



## nofuture

Ghhh, take my money...


----------

